# Vietnamese Mossy Frog Breeding!!



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow!! My mossy frogs are breeding for the first time! (Which means the newbies are girls!!) :2thumb:

Mai is currently spawning as we speak, I am leaving her alone to do this as I dont want to stress her, she has produced 6 so far! <3 Bless her!

I'm so excited!!! :lol2:

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Sweetie


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations.If you send a p.m. to Theloderma on here he will give you some tips on rising them.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh thats lovely! Thank you! I have read loads but it would be nice to hear from someone who has done it!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Saedcantas knows a lot about them as well.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Great! The more advice I have the better chance the little eggs have 

Thank you


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dont be too disappointed if these eggs are infertile.It often happens with the first clutch in amphibians.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Really? I didn't realise that, thanks for the warning. I will post pics tomorrow but I don't want to take any now incase I interupt her, my little shouty guy is quiet now though! Haha!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's quite common with young frogs of all species.

It was a long time ago, but I do seem to remember Saedcantas saying that competing male mossies can be aggressive to each other- so keep an eye out!


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep a close eye on them for that reason and have a back up tank incase, they seem peaceful at the moment but now I know they can get like that I will make sure I step in and stop and naughty shenanigans!  The tank is very quiet for the first time!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done what a great start,

Again well done from my whole team here

John


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you!

I have moved them into a little tank and put a little bit of water in with them (I'm very closely following the instructions from a breeding website I found) it was really nerve wracking moving them!

I have segregated mai for a second to give her gut loaded and dusted crickets, but this is only so I know she eats them.

I'm so excited! (And fully aware it's extremely childish to be like that!) :lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice job! 

We tended to leave the eggs in-situ to hatch and removed the tadpoles only once they are free swimming.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Nice job!
> 
> We tended to leave the eggs in-situ to hatch and removed the tadpoles only once they are free swimming.


Yay, you're back! :no1:

Did I remember rightly that you posted about aggression between males? A tendancy to try to drown each other, I think.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Nice job!
> 
> We tended to leave the eggs in-situ to hatch and removed the tadpoles only once they are free swimming.


Welcome back.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay, you're back! :no1:
> 
> Did I remember rightly that you posted about aggression between males? A tendancy to try to drown each other, I think.


Oh I always have a sneaky look in every few weeks 

It wasn't so much aggression as misplaced sexytime! The males would accidentally drown each other in their fevered attempts for amplexus with each other.

We avoided further incidents by keeping the breeding groups smaller; one female to two males.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you agree that sex of the frog is temperature related when the tadpoles are developing?


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmm the spawn is not looking that great..........let's hope they are ok!

I have read a bit recently on temperature, it's a bit like crocs, they are temperature dependant so I doing see why frogs wouldn't be but please correct me if I'm wrong!

Does any one have any tips on how to build a good incubator as I don't think my attempt was the best. I can't leave them in the tank because Mai kept sitting on them and she squashed one! :gasp: safer to move them I think!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

These are the only amphibians that I have heard with this situation.Having spoken to a couple of breeders they believe that if you keep the tadpoles at room temperature you are more likely to get female frogs than if you heat the water.

it might be easier to remove the adults and let the tadpoles develop in situ.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I had heard that the temp determined the sex and certainly all of those we bred in the first two seasons were males. We did have some potential females in a much cooler setup outdoors but then I left so I'm not sure if they turned out female!

Sweetie, what do you mean about an incubator?  As in why would you use one? You will potentially do the eggs greater damage by moving them than the female will by sitting on them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've theorised a few times that rearing temps may affect the sex of fire-bellied toads, given that males seem to predominate in captive-bred (indoor, therefore raised at slightly warmer temps) toads. Not that I have *any* empirical evidence at all, of course! :lol2:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, sorry it took me a while to reply, I managed to totally miss your comments! Duh! 

It's not really an incubator, it's more just a tiny tank that they are in with a thermometer in it and water So they are half immersed, have I messed up?  oh dear! I did lots of research and they all said move them to Petri dishes which I didn't have as they caught me by surprise so I used a tiny tank instead. I have kept the temperature about 72 is that ok? I don't think these little guys are fertilized as it happens but I will still feel awful if I have done something wrong, I did so much research!

If I leave them insitu and they drop down into the water will the frogs eat them? Sorry I'm being an idiot I have never had any spawn before and if they decide to produce more I want to make sure I give them the best chance.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Sweetie said:


> If I leave them insitu and they drop down into the water will the frogs eat them? Sorry I'm being an idiot I have never had any spawn before and if they decide to produce more I want to make sure I give them the best chance.


I found that those that were within 24hrs of hatching survived if they dropped in the water and floated freely. Less developed eggs didn't seem to fare well when it happened


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok if they decide to breed again I will leave them insitu and see what happens. What should I do when they reach tadpoles stage? Is it at this point I take them out and pop them into their own tank?

Thank you so much for your advice, its great, I really appreciate it!


----------



## gleek93 (Aug 21, 2012)

hi, would they be up for sale when old enough? if not then where did you get your frogs from as ive geen searching EVERYWHERE for them, lol. thanks


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, yeah at some point I'm hoping to have some for sale but to be honest I just want to produce some viable ones first so I'm hoping at some point it will happen! :lol2:

Ech is ready for action again but Mai would like to take it slowly, she's a real lady!


----------



## gleek93 (Aug 21, 2012)

lol! i looked everywhere but i can only find them for import from america, lol


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh no! That would be scary to import them from America!  I will keep you informed of the progress, pm me any time  I don't think these ones will be viable but I have some sound advice now so I will leave the next set (if there is a next set!) in situ!


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! :gasp: The frogs have spawned again! My best guess is Ech and Mai but I didn't see them this time, there is only 4 spawn but I will do as directed and leave them insitu until they hatch and them move the tadpoles! :2thumb:

Wish me luck!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweetie said:


> Oh my goodness! :gasp: The frogs have spawned again! My best guess is Ech and Mai but I didn't see them this time, there is only 4 spawn but I will do as directed and leave them insitu until they hatch and them move the tadpoles! :2thumb:
> 
> Wish me luck!


*Oodles* of luck! Bear in mind, Sweetie, that captive breeding of this species is not common- Saedcantas works/worked for a zoo, which has rather more resources than you or I are likely to. *Definitely* pay attention to any advice she gives you- she really knows her stuff- but also be aware that you could also have success completely by accident- that's how break-throughs have been made in a lot of captive breeding. If you can say that you are doing your best to provide the best conditions, you've done your job.


----------



## delboy12345 (Dec 14, 2008)

did these hatch?


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes they did!  we have some rather if tadpoles now!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweetie said:


> Yes they did!  we have some rather if tadpoles now!


WOOHOO!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::no1::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## delboy12345 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice!!! would you be willing to part with any when ther big enough?


----------

